# Selling 2 JCB skids



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Selling thee following:

2013 JCB 260- Machine total hours 475- 5 hours since new factory engine under recall- 32,000.00

2013 JCB 300- Machine total hours 725- 34,000.00

Call 312-882-6199 or text for info. In Mt Prospect IL


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

300 sold.

260 Available


----------

